# Mantis and Company ( Pic Heavy )



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2019)

I hope everyone got some enjoyment from this day, whether in the US and having the last holiday of this summer, or just recognizing the gifts given to us all no matter where you might be. These are some small creatures seen after the sun finally came out here in my corner of the world...

1 Bumblebee Meal



 
2 Looking Quite Menacing


 
3 Smelling The Flowers


 
4 Preening


 
5 Framed


 
6 Prickly


 
7 They Went Thatta Way


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 2, 2019)

Dean, this is another really nice set. Love them all. Hope you had an enjoyable day as well.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2019)

Very nice set, good shooting........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Dean, this is another really nice set. Love them all. Hope you had an enjoyable day as well.





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set, good shooting........



Thanks to both of you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice set and not that pic heavy IMO, I get 7 to a set here and there myself. My favorites are of Zorak.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks Kirk and be safe with the storm.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 3, 2019)

Great set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you much!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks Kirk and be safe with the storm.



Thanks, much appreciated. I'm well to the west of it so I'm safe. The weather guys are saying maybe around 30 mph. gusts over this way, just enough force to help me tip a cold one backwards, lol!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2019)

Great macro set!  #3 & 4 my favorites


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kirk and be safe with the storm.
> ...


Good to see. My stepdaughter and family are in Key West, and my niece and family are in Ft Myers. They should all be safe too.


CherylL said:


> Great macro set!  #3 & 4 my favorites


Thank you Cheryl


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2019)

#3 Smelling the Flowers nominated for POTM


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow! Thank you so much! I am honored and gobsmacked.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2019)

Sweet Micro!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you JC. Very much appreciated.


----------

